# Earliest example of an anthro movie?



## MemphisHyena (Jul 3, 2021)

So, I'm a bit of an animation nerd and I quite enjoy watching classic movies. A while back I stumbled across this hidden gem available in full on YouTube, Le Roman de Renard (The Taile of the Fox). It's a stop-motion French film (english subtitles) made in 1930!

Please correct me if I'm wrong about this, but as best as I can gather it's the earliest example of anthro characters in a full-length feature film, at least that hasn't been destroyed.

It got me wondering if there are any other examples of anthro movies or short films from around that period. I might come back to this thread if I find some, but also feel free to recommend! :3


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 3, 2021)

...
You got me.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 3, 2021)

xD


----------



## Yastreb (Jul 4, 2021)

A working link: Le Roman de Renard 1930 par Ladislaw Starevich

That's a great film, I actually watched it a while back. Deserves to be more popular. Like you say it is probably the oldest full-length film with anthros, but there are older short films like The Cameraman's Revenge (1912).


----------

